# Pics of my mantid setup



## pak-40 (Jul 29, 2007)

THe 1 gallon aquariums I buy at wal mart. They are about 10 bucks each, but come with a light at the top. I cut out two sides and the back and replace with mesh. I also add mesh to the top so the mantids can hang better. I use spagnum moss as a substrate.

The smaller containers I buy at Hobby Lobby. They are very convenient for smaller mantids. When I need to clean them, I just pull the top off and set them down. The mantids almost always hang from the top. I cut the tops out of them and replace with mesh.


----------



## tallguy (Jul 29, 2007)

very nice setup, sort of makes mine look awful.


----------



## Ben.M (Jul 29, 2007)

Brill set-up  , by the looks of it u might need another shelf soon


----------



## Sparky (Jul 29, 2007)

You know whats wierd? You have my kitchen wallpaper.

Im going to get a new one now.


----------



## Asa (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow wish my Wal Mart sold those.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 29, 2007)

I work right at the container store, So I buy the little containers you are using for my mantis as well, The plastic is very hard on those little containers, So I find it hard to get the mesh in. But I like using them for my mantis.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 30, 2007)

oh my god. My Walmart sells the 10 gallon for $20!!!! :evil:


----------



## bubforever (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice setup, I can see the orchids but what other mantids are you keeping?


----------



## pak-40 (Jul 30, 2007)

I have Orchids, Ghosts, Budwings, and Asian Giants.

3 adult female Orchids (two are about to lay!) ....and an ooth.

4 Ghosts....1 adult male, 1 adult female, 2 sub-adult females

7 Budwings...1 adult male, 1 adult female, 2 sub-males, 3 L4????

9 Asian Giants.....L3/L4????????


----------



## bubforever (Jul 30, 2007)

WOW! :shock: That's one big collection.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 31, 2007)

I thought WalMart sells 10 gallon tanks for $10....


----------



## Lee Slikkers (Jul 31, 2007)

> THe 1 gallon aquariums I buy at wal mart. They are about 10 bucks each, but come with a light at the top. I cut out two sides and the back and replace with mesh. I also add mesh to the top so the mantids can hang better. I use spagnum moss as a substrate. The smaller containers I buy at Hobby Lobby. They are very convenient for smaller mantids. When I need to clean them, I just pull the top off and set them down. The mantids almost always hang from the top. I cut the tops out of them and replace with mesh.


Nice looking collection! I liked the looks of the smaller containers from Hobby Lobby that picked some up last evening. What did you use to cut out the tops without cracking them?

And you are lucky, our Walmart doesn't carry any of those nice 10gal for $10...I'm envious!

Thanks!

Lee


----------



## pak-40 (Jul 31, 2007)

I have a Dremel tool that I use. With a cutting wheel, it is really simple.


----------



## Lee Slikkers (Jul 31, 2007)

Thank you, I have one too and never even thought about using those cutting wheels for anything, ever.  DUH...thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## pak-40 (Jul 31, 2007)

I have a Dremel tool that I use. With a cutting wheel, it is really simple.


----------



## Lee Slikkers (Aug 2, 2007)

OK, I dug out my dremel and a cutoff wheel…not what I expected, they plastic melted and balled up along the cutting surface. Can you snap a pic of which cut off wheel attachment you are using, maybe I used something different??

Btw, I did manage to finish one up and I LOVE how professional they look and how much easier it is to see the mantis hanging from the top compared to my 24oz cups (they have a ripple or ridge near the top which distort the view)


----------



## pak-40 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ill post a pic of the wheel when I get home tonite.

Here a couple of tips:

Make sure the mesh goes down to the bottom inch or so of the container. The first one I did, I did not take the mesh down low enough and the air stagnated at the bottom increasing the mold growth. By providing air flow near the bottom, mold has not been an issue.

Make sure and put mesh at the top so the mantids can hang.

I bought smaller light bulbs as the ones provided got rather hot.


----------

